# This Weekend



## dovii88 (Apr 29, 2008)

Im looking to go out and try and find some cool bugs, around my area..now i live in ri..i know..not the coolest place for bugs..but ive seen some interesting ones, while looking for herps..any good spots to go..or are there any people that live in ri..that have experience.


----------

